# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Cần gia công đồ nhỏ bằng nhựa cứng chính xác cao như hình

## legiao



----------


## Ga con

He he, chắc lại PCP.
Bác ở đâu thế ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## anhcos

> He he, chắc lại PCP.
> Bác ở đâu thế ạ.
> 
> Thanks.


Chắc gì nữa, chính nó rồi, còn thiếu cái lò xo be bé nữa.

----------

